# Sweet cuddley kitten has turned into a bitey brat!



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi guys! I'm new to the forums, and I have a question for you.

In late January I rescued a stray off the streets, or at least I thought he was a stray. I had opened the door one night to go the store and he literally bolted into my house. The black cat I always wanted! :luv he didn't act stray to me at all. He wasn't afraid of people, and he was super cuddly and was always on my lap, never bit or scratched or hissed or anything like that! He even let me clip his nails without a fuss. He was basically a dream cat. I think around that time he was around 4 or 5 months old? I've been to 2 vets and they both told me different ages so I have no idea.

Anyways fast forward to a couple months, he becomes a brat! Out of nowhere he becomes very playfully aggressive and bites me nonstop despite me playing with him multiple times a day. Will no longer let me clip his nails without a fuss, ect........

He was never spraying or anything like that but he needed fixed so I had that done March 29th.

Since then his behavior hasn't changed. He still bites constantly, he cannot sleep with me anymore due to his excessive biting. Can't clip his nails without a fight. He ignores me all day and never asks for attention. If I pet him he either lays there and doesn't respond to it, or latches onto me and gnaws on me. I can ignore him all day and he never craves my attention. No longer goes on my lap, ect..............

I miss the sweet kitty I had when I first got him! What happened? :sad

What am I getting back from this? A cat that ignores me and doesn't love me back? I've never had a cat who wasn't sweet to me. It's a depressing feeling.

Also, more info about the biting. He thinks I'm a big kitten and I can't afford to get another for him. He will latch onto me and gnaw, and no amount of me hissing, yelping, screaming, clapping, squirt bottle, tap on the nose, flick of the ear, firm NO's, scruffing, pushing him "into the bite", or ANYTHING makes him stop unless I pry him off me and leave. Nothing is working so there is nothing to be consistent with. I've been to 2 vets and he has a clean bill of health.

Can someone shine some light on this for me? I think he's around 9-10 months now? Maybe younger? Maybe older? Like I said 2 different vets gave me 2 different ages.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

He is in his teenage phase now, where he'd act more independent.

Have you been playing with him every day? He might be bored with too much energy. Make sure you play with him with interactive toys (ones with wand, so your hands stay away) at least 15 mins a day.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Never heard of this phase. I've never owned a kitten before, actually!

Yes I play with him at least once a day with wand toys like Da Bird for 15 minutes. It tires him out, but doesn't stop him from biting later on.

Will he grow out of this?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree. Teenager phase! My Winston was a loving cuddly kitten. Out of a sudden he became this terror. It took a while but he is back to being a loving boy again. He is testing you, just like human teenagers. Try giving him extra playtime. Buy him toys he can attack and chew on. one of the toys my cats never get tired of is the ball in the track thing. Use one of those fishing pole toys so that he does not bite or scratch your hands during playtime. You may try a pheromone spray or plug in to calm him a little. Just don't give up on him. He will grow out of it. If he grabs you and gnaws on you, you may try to scruff him with your free hand and hiss at him, like a mom cat would do. Don't scruff hard, it is more for the shock value. You can look up on the Internet how to properly scruff a cat so you don't hurt your fur baby. Good luck and please keep us posted on how things go.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

He is spoiled, he has all those toys, PLUS a cat tree LOL

Also, I have tried that scruffing and hissing thing. He doesn't respond to it. I scruff him and he thinks I'm playing and wriggles away and BITES ME HARD. He doesn't respond to hissing either. I've only heard him hiss one time ever, and it was around the time I first got him, and he saw a cat outside of the window and he hissed at it.

I haven't found ONE thing yet that stops him in his tracks with the biting, except the spray bottle, but I don't always have one on or near me.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

He should grow out of it eventually. If he is chewing on things too, he could be teething. Does he have his adult teeth in yet? Plastic straws are great for this. Provide plenty of things that are attractive to chew/bite (toys stuffed with catnip, like that banana thing), and when he attacks his hand, take him off and don't give him any attention for a while. OR perhaps shove a toy in his face to chew on instead. Any attention is attention, and he knows how to push your buttons. Ignoring might be the best tactic for you at this point. I believe he thinks he is playing with you when you react. Perhaps do a few more play sessions at this difficult age. He has a lot of energy. Don't worry, he will mellow out eventually. Hang in there!


----------



## cat-guy (May 31, 2013)

I would try leaving him alone until he grows up? I'm no expert though.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Auroraei said:


> Never heard of this phase. I've never owned a kitten before, actually!
> 
> Yes I play with him at least once a day with wand toys like Da Bird for 15 minutes. It tires him out, but doesn't stop him from biting later on.
> 
> Will he grow out of this?


 
Think of kittens as little children: 6 weeks - 16 weeks: cute, cuddly little babies that love momma's and daddy's kisses and snuggles. 17 weeks - 10 months: teen years; obnoxious, loud, mouthy, bratty, and they think they know it all. 11 months - 2 years - young adult; calming down but still gets into mischief. Over two years, calming down more, sleeping more, finally accepts you are the boss; cuddles and kisses are FUN and wonderful!

This of course is broad generalization. You need to be consistent in the discipline of NO! when he bites or scratches. Yes, he will grow out of it but it may be quite awhile - like years. My Billy (the only kitten I ever adopted) was 7 before he stopped play biting completely. This is why I only adopt adult, and better yet, senior cats.

Also, when I adopted Lacey in January she was all sweet and cuddly all the time. As the weeks went by she became more independent. It's like now that she knows she is safe and her next meal is right around the corner she doesn't need to be all sweet all the time. Kids.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

JungliBillis said:


> He should grow out of it eventually. If he is chewing on things too, he could be teething. Does he have his adult teeth in yet? Plastic straws are great for this. Provide plenty of things that are attractive to chew/bite (toys stuffed with catnip, like that banana thing), and when he attacks his hand, take him off and don't give him any attention for a while. OR perhaps shove a toy in his face to chew on instead. Any attention is attention, and he knows how to push your buttons. Ignoring might be the best tactic for you at this point. I believe he thinks he is playing with you when you react. Perhaps do a few more play sessions at this difficult age. He has a lot of energy. Don't worry, he will mellow out eventually. Hang in there!


When I give him things like straws he chews on them. I'm not sure if he's teething. Isn't he too old for that? I've only seen him lose 1 tooth before and it was before he got fixed.

I'll do more play sessions with him.

I'm just concerned that, what if he never grows out of biting? They say to discipline at this age or have regrets later on, but what if he responds to nothing? What is there to be consistent with?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

It does not matter if you think it is working or not, just keep doing it. He will eventually learn that NO! means displeasure and hopefully he will put two and two together. Really, you MUST be consistent even if it feels like this :fust


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope so! It's really tough to know what works and what doesn't, when he just doesn't respond to anything.......like what if it never clicks? 8-O

:blackcat hey look, found my cat! lol.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm no expert either, but they do play harder as they get older and need to be instructed that that is not OK. Occasionally, I still get a few bites from over stimulated cats---and they each have their own threshold so it is hard to figure out sometimes. I stern rap on their nose forcefully with my finger and then scruff hold and firmly and mildly-loudly say NO. Then I walk away or put them down. They need to know there will be a consequence when they do something. It may be a "natural" thing, but if you want to be happy, they need to understand and learn NO.
Good luck. He sounds adorable.
Also, make sure he is fixed.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

When Angelo turned teenager he was aggressive too. He would attack (bite and scratch), especially when he got so riled up during play or when he got stressed out. He didn't have a good control over his claw. I gave him time out when he got too aggressive (basically ignore/walk away/close the door). For disciplining him I used spray bottle or loud noises like a clap or my lower loud voice (praising him will be higher pitch voice/happy voice). Showed him who's the boss in the house, never show fear, stood my ground but at the same also showed him love and trust. Gave him treats/rewards/praise when he did good. With trial and error, it took us months maybe a year to fully curb his aggression

He is now the sweetest lap cat, outgoing, protective, obedient and loyal. He wakes me up for breakfast. Follows me around from room to room. He sits near the door for a pet on the head before I leave the house. Waiting for his humans to come home at the window. If I see him on the kitchen counter from the other room all I need is my scary voice to warn him, and he would jump and comes to me and let me know he is down. He greets our guests at the door. He has to have his lap (my lap) ready after supper around 9 pm for our TV time together. He let us know if there are weird noises outside our house. I can safely bury my face onto his belly and he doesn't use claw anymore when we play. He also gives me kisses before I go to bed every night on command.

Don't give up. Learn the trigger of aggression and show him that he can trust you. When he can successfully manage this aggression, it will be very rewarding for the two of you. Good luck.

check this link too:
ASPCA | Aggression in Cats


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Awwwww lucky you! He sounds like a great cat. I really have to buckle down on this discipline!

Thank you for the link


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Yeah, because of the scratching and biting marks we used to say that we live with a werewolf!  Not anymore though.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Oh forgot, for the nail, cut them when he is in a deep sleep. Stop when he gets up. Eventually he will let you do it.


----------



## Kimmy (May 26, 2013)

Aurorael, your story is so similar to mine, except my kitten is female. You can read about my experience here http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-behavior/198306-kitten-bites-out-control-now.html. I also felt so frustrated because of my kitten behavior. She used to sleep with me on my head, but she suddenly stopped and became more independent. I searched all over the Internet and finally came to a conclusion that it is really just a phase and the only thing we can do is wait. I also had a biting problem and I finally solved it by giving her a stuffed teddy bear that is approximately her size. She now bites him, not me. She still sometimes tries to bite me, but I can always see it coming and say firm NO (which she, same as your cat, doesn't always respond to, but I keep trying) and then I just let her go. She never attacks me and only bites when I try to pet her when she is excited or playful. Hope something will work for your kitty and meanwhile just try to except this teenage attitude and keep loving him :blackcat


----------



## Kimmy (May 26, 2013)

NOLAKitties said:


> Oh forgot, for the nail, cut them when he is in a deep sleep. Stop when he gets up. Eventually he will let you do it.


Same here. I try to clip her nails when she is asleep and it works fine:thumb


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Also to make a lap cat try to give treats on your lap so he associates your lap with happy times.. After the habit is formed you can stop the treat. This trick actually works. Heheheh


----------



## Kimmy (May 26, 2013)

I would love to do that, but my kitty doesn't like treats! I tried so many of them and she eats it, but without any enthusiasm.


----------



## RachandNito (Nov 21, 2008)

My friend had a similar problem as your little blackie, and what worked for her were "timeouts" when her cat Adaline got over-zealous with her biting. She used a cat carrier, but a small dog crate would also work.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Thanks, Macia. I think all of us here deserve that since we are all try to do our best even with the limitation each of us have.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Feeling down. I know I posted this less than a week ago, I'm just sad. I have new marks all over my arms from him biting me. He rarely bites my fiance'. In fact every morning when my fiance' gets up he jumps on his shoulders. He doesn't do this to me. He purrs when I wake up and flops on the floor but proceeds to bite me. If he's biting me and my fiance' puts his hand in his face to see if he will bite him too, he just licks it.

If I put him on my lap because I want to spend time with him, he jumps off and lays on the floor. If I sit on the floor next to him, he gets up and walks further from me and lays down.

Why does he hate me?  

I know some people here think this is a stage but he's been like this for months now with no improvement.

He doesn't knead, he doesn't brush up against us, he's either just laying around lazy ignoring us, or hyper running around acting spooked at everything.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

If you start ignoring him, he will show more affection. Some cats just don't need as much human interaction. Give him time and make sure you instill the NO when he bites. That is just NOT OK. If he prefers your BF to you, don't force it. He will come around.
I am so sorry you are dealing with this and I know how frustrating it can be, but just like people, cats have preferences and moods and you just need to wait it out.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I've tried ignoring him too. But he just lays around all day looking depressed. Am I not suppose to play with him?

Also my fiance' works at home on his computer all day, he spends literally no time with the cat, and the cat never comes up to him for affection either. Only in the morning does he want anything to do with either of us.

I do say "NO" when he bites, very firm, he doesn't let go, he grabs my arm or hand and bunny kicks it, or latches onto my leg like a tree trunk. He doesn't care about No. I swear it's like trying to discipline a rock.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I think Jackson Galaxy had a show about biting cats and if I recall, the suggestion was to tire him out with toys and play. Use something like "da bird" or make your own and run him till he collapses. He will learn to associate you and play and figure out a toy versus a human hand. It takes time.
Morning interaction must mean he knows food is coming.

Maybe someone more experienced will post.
When the cat bites (gosh, that would just scare me to no end!!), get away and walk away.
Also, can you use feliway diffuser in the house to calm him?


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Try playing with him. Young cats love to play. Use toy, don't use your hand. They like to play hide and seek. So you can chase each other. Just becareful don't get scratched. And they can be very aggressive. You can form a tight bond with cays not only through petting them but also through play, food and discipline. Cats are very on schedule. So keep a regular schedule with him and make sure to be his primary caretaker. Feeding, playing, grooming and such. Maybe regulate the food so he is not too full at one time ( don't keep the food out all the time) so you can coax him with his fave food and treats.


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

Also, watch his pupils and tails (body language). If you see they become dilated and he got agitated, try to end the petting or play immediately. They usually tell us if they don't like something. So respect those boundaries. Until you earn their trust, don't cross those boundaries.


----------



## cat-guy (May 31, 2013)

I have an adult cat that likes to grab my arm and bite and bunny kick, but he usually doesn't break the skin with his teeth. He does break the skin with his claws sometimes.

I usually try to relax my arm and go limp until he releases. It seems to help, but I still get scratched.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

As wallycat mentioned, I highly recommend you watch My Cat from ****. He has successfully dealt with cats like yours numerous times, and his tips could be very useful (and you can see in action how to go about it). 

Playing is definitely key, with a wand toy. You have to really drain the energy, and you must make this a routine. And you should stop thinking that cats think and behave like humans. He does not hate you. If your partner is not getting the same reaction, learn from how he is behaving and interacting with the cat because he is doing something right. 

Teenage phase lasts not weeks or months. A young cat wants to be independent. He will come to you on his own terms, and that's just the way it is. It is not because he does not like you. You can't expect to put the cat in your lap and have it stay there. If he spends time near you, great! If not, just let it go. I have 10 months olds, so I'm constantly going after their attention, too. But I understand that they need to do things on their own terms. Sometimes they come to me, sometimes they don't. Sometimes they let me sit by them, sometimes they walk away. It's completely normal 

Cheer up and enjoy your kitty. And lots and lots of play! Make sure he uses up that energy.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

I've seen every episode of My Cat From ****, I own Da Bird and several wand toys. I already do everything that show suggests.

Just last night I tired him out by playing with Da Bird, he was panting and everything, and he thanked me by latching onto my leg like a tree trunk after I put the toy away and walked upstairs.

I just wish I knew why he's more hyper now than he ever was when he was younger. Aren't younger cats suppose to be more energetic and hyper?

I made a post with this video earlier but I can't find the post anymore.....I don't know if it got deleted or what......anyways I said that my cat does this, only it's not cute:


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

LOL yeah, the guy thinks it's cute for now while the cat is young. Won't be so cute in a few months! 

That's good that you watch the show! And I'm glad you are taking it into action. You mentioned he is not interested in treats. Which is funny because my Billi is the same way. The only thing he goes bonkers for is raw strips of chicken lol. I tried 3 different kinds of commercial treats with no success. Maybe he is not the snacking type haha.

Keep trying. It takes a while to find the right method for him to stop his bad habit and lots of repetition, but I think you will find a way. 

Some cats are just very hyper and excitable. Have you tried doing more play sessions? After panting, you give him a few mins to settle down, then go at it again till he lies down and bats at the toy (sign he's tired). I do about 3 sessions at night with my Billi, who is pretty high energy. Seems to get him tired. Have you tried taking him for walks?

I know it's frustrating, and I'm sorry you are getting attacked. Just remember, he doesn't hate you. Good luck


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

Hopefully you are not reacting the way the people in the video do. :|

There's one ep of My Cat from ****, where Jackson creates a "race track with pit stops" for the cat to go through when it's being crazy. Might something like that help?

The way you described the relationship between the cat and you vs your boyfriend is pretty similar to mine, but flipped. Io rarely bites me, only my head sometimes when she's being overzealous with the grooming (or I try to move my head 'cause it's gross and she goes "no, get back here" and bites my head to pull me back into position). She NEVER bites my hands, unless she's scared or too happy, and even then she just presses her teeth on me, like a love bite, not a _bite_ bite.

Bu she'll claw and bite and carry on at my partner. She'll latch onto him with all four feet, and start biting and biting in "attack sloth" mode. She'll also sometimes go after his bare legs (lever when he's wearing pants). I joke that it's because they're so hairy she thinks its another cat, but anyways...

We adopted the cat together, we live together, so the different reaction has to be our _own_ behavior. I don't tolerate biting, never ever. When she was new, if she ever bit me I would say "OW!!!" really loudly and drop her, or pull my hand away, or do all the other things given here as advice. You just have to keep trying and be consistent. Even if she would bite or scratch by "accident" during play she got the "OW!!" treatment, and now she's very aware of where my hands are and not to bother them. 

I think you have your work cut out for you, though. It's easier to teach them "new" hands are never toys, while harder to teach them that something that _used_ to be a toy isn't fun to play with any longer.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

jacq said:


> i joke that it's because they're so hairy she thinks its another cat, but anyways...


:lol:


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

And I would add that I would keep a spray water bottle near me and if he latched/bunny kicked me, he would get sprayed IMMEDIATELY. If he came, back, do it again.
DO not initiate petting after a bite; that is just an invitation to start up again.
Can you spray feliway on the sofa or chair where he does the biting?

I agree that one episode of play is usually not enough...3 or 4 "fall-down" episodes is what is needed. Cats do mellow as they age and kittenhood is not for the faint of heart. It's why a lot of people are happy to adopt older cats. The difference I see between my 6 year old and my 2 8 year olds is an eye-opener....so as everyone mentioned, take your time. Don't take it personally. Cat's don't "think" like humans.
Cats instinctively bite and claw and need reinforcement that it is NOT ok.
As an example, I was SHOCKED to see my neutered male spray our garage when he has NEVER sprayed in the house (we rescued him at 5 weeks and had him fixed as soon as it was advisable). Cats can learn indoor/outdoor behavior.

For what it is worth, if the cat "behaves" with your BF, let him deal with the cat for attention and don't subject yourself to this much abuse.

I wonder if adding another kitten to the mix would help or hurt.....


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

wallycat said:


> Cats do mellow as they age and kittenhood is not for the faint of heart. It's why a lot of people are happy to adopt older cats.


You're telling me! lol Now when I hear of someone wanting a kitten I instinctively go "NOOOOOOO!". This cat is my first cat of my own, I didn't exactly adopt him, in January I was leaving to go to the store and opened the door and he bolted in the house. I decided to keep him because I've always wanted my own cat and he was so well behaved (LOL). Also I was having cat withdrawals because my 2 cats from childhood died within a year of each other last year :\


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

Jacq said:


> Hopefully you are not reacting the way the people in the video do. :|


Nooooooo, but when he does this, there isn't really anything I can do except kick him off, but he goes right back on like I'm playing. If I try to grab him with my hands to get him off, he attacks my hands/arms instead. It's painful. He really latches on.

I could go limp and stop fighting and he still won't stop. I wish I could have a spray bottle at my side 24/7 lol.

He also doesn't respond to scruffing. He just tries to squirm away and bites me harder.


----------



## RyansCat (Apr 18, 2013)

You're not alone! My kitten (4mos) is going through the exact same thing right now :/ Every time I try to pet him he just attacks my hand and arm, and it HURTS! I just shout "NO!" and blow on his face. It doesn't really stop him, but I figure at least Im giving him a firm message that its not ok. I usually still have to pry him off/scruff him and put him down(or walk away) I just keep reminding myself that's is just a phase... Sometimes it makes me really sad  I just make an extra effort to play with him and give him treats. And in that rare moment, when he is acting mellow, I really soak it up and put extra effort into boding with him while I can! (even if its at 4am!) Good luck and don't give up!


----------



## laurwen (Jun 9, 2013)

Hey, don't worry, you're doing a great job. My parents' cat was just like yours. He would actually stalk me when I was walking and grab onto my legs with all his sharp pointy bits and refuse to let go. He's about 6 now and FINALLY calming down. It might take a long time, just try to give him space for now.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow! biting and scratching cat. I went through that too, but not that teenage phase, I got ET, a stray and my 1st kitty at the age of 2yr 2mths (that's what the vet says) and from what I have read, its hard to discipline or correct an adult cat, but yet I manage to do it with ET, but sure, it took months (more than 6 or 8mths, I don't remember). I do discipline by verbal lecturing and confining him to his room. Now that I look back, its not like he bite or scratch deliberately, more cos he doesn't know he shouldn't do it and it hurts us, so we need to get the message across, that its not ok to bite or scratch.

He is now a good boy, though he will never be a lap cat most of you looked for in a cat, but I'm fine with that. I don't need a lap cat. He is independent and spend most of his time on his own too, that's fine with me too, cos I like to have my own private time. That's the reason why I wanted an adult cat, not a kitten as I don't think I have the energy for one. 

I am not a cat person or someone very good with cats, I was glad we both matched up and one thing good about our relationship is that he already knew me before I decide to bring him home. I had been feeding him for something like 8mths when he was a stray, I believe that helps when he 1st came home, unfamiliar environment but familiar face. If given a totally strange and unfamiliar cat, I don't think I can handle as well. So, very likely, ET is my 1st and will be my last cat. I don't get any support from family/friends nor any help/advice from anybody I know, except from here. 

Well, I hope everything work out for you some day, patience/tolerance/consistency is the key like what most already mentioned.


----------

